# Meldung web'n'walk stick iv (t-mobile) und klarmobil (o2)



## nur (17. September 2009)

hallo,
ich habe zu anfang nen web'n'walk stick iv mit d1 datenflatrate (profil t-mobile) genutzt. nun habe ich mit diesem stick ne neue o2 datenflatrate (profil von klarmobil, soweit es ging habe ich eingestellt) und bekomme zu beginn immer die meldung "eingabeaufforderung" -> ihre aktuelle operator profil wird nicht unterstützt, wenden sie sich bitte an ihren netzbetreiber.
was ist das bzw. was muss ich machen, damit alles richtig funktioniert? ich kann aber mit dem stick und o2 surfen.
jemand der mir dazu etwas sagen kann?!?


----------



## nur (20. September 2009)

keiner,da in irgendeiner art und weise damit erfahrung hat?!? find über google nix passendes.


----------



## skybridge (3. November 2009)

Hallo nur,

leider kann ich dir keine Lösung bieten. Jedoch habe ich genau dieselbe Problematik. 
Der klarmobil-USB Surfstick (XS Stick W14) führt bei mir zum Laptopabsturz (win 7 32-bit).

Gruß skybridge


----------



## Stapler (29. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze ebenfalls den t-mobile IV stick und eine Tchibo (o2)-Flatrate. Ich bekomme die gleiche Meldung. Die Funktion ist aber in keiner Weise beeinträchtigt und man kann problemlos surfen. Schaut man sich das Logfile an erkennt man dass die t-mobile Software bestimmte Roaming-Parameter abprüft. Diese Parameter werden aber von o2/Tchibo nicht unterstützt. Das ist meine momentane Erklärung. Da die Meldung nicht weiter stört habe ich noch nicht versucht das Konfigurationsfile zu modifizieren. Wer Lust hat....


----------

